
The Spiral Pump a High Lift, Slow Turning Pump - peter_d_sherman
https://lurkertech.com/water/pump/tailer/
======
peter_d_sherman
Note to Future Self: Is there possibly any relationship here between this
phenomena of water in spiral pumps, and other phenomena of electricity, in
coils?

Maybe not, but at this point in time, I haven't done any research along this
path...

